# seattle to portland



## belovelife1 (Aug 1, 2009)

im leaving tomorrow morning, if anyone wants to join or offer a ride. In any case some advice would be lovely, i have only hitched :cheers:in europe so im not to sure about the legalities or the best spots to hitch out of. so if anyone could help with this particular adventure let me know. cheers!


----------



## belovelife1 (Aug 1, 2009)

well i am not computer savy so i tried to uplod a pcture but did not succeed, anyhow i will fill out my profile. thanks for the info.


----------

